# Gabe's 16 Gallon Nano



## gDub (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello everyone! I figured I should give myself a formal introduction to the community after lurking. My name is Gabe and this is my tank.

IM Nuvo 16 Gallon
Maxspect 120 watt "Razor" 16k spectrum
InTank Media Baskets
Maxijet 1200
Hydor Theo 100 watt heater
Tunze Nano ATO
18 lbs of Marco Rock
Barebottom
Red Mangrove x 2

I seeded this tank with Seachem Stability and went extremely slow in the initial addition of livestock. Watching coraline encrusted snails and hermit crabs seed my tank further got kind of boring after a month. When I started to see little specks of coraline seeding up on the marco rock, I started to hit up guys like Fragcave, Fragbox and BigShow for some frags to do a real world test of my water quality. So far, so good.

I think the first major rule to reefkeeping that I broke was buying a clam before the 6 month period. My tank never bloomed with cyano (although EVERYONE tells me its coming..) and my water parameters have been exceptionally stable, as have my water changes been on schedule. Fingers crossed, but it's been a month since I've added the clam and it appears to be as happy as ever.

As of last week, I happened to find a set of nice 'Picasso' clowns. Unpaired. Right now they're duking it out to see who wears the skirt.. I hope we find out soon. It's tough to sit back and watch such an expensive fish get beat up. I'm running a glass lid on the tank whenever I'm not home because the clownfish are still bickering. Hopefully, they'll pair up and I won't need to have such an ugly lid on the top.

Here are a few pics from my iPhone.. Let me know what you think!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

It looks very nice, I can't believe your phone takes such a good pictures.
Keep it up


----------



## gDub (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words, Alex! I'm still waiting for those yellow zoas that you were out of stock on last time.


----------



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)

That acan is absolutely gorgeous!!! Tank looks really nice so far!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

gDub said:


> Thanks for the kind words, Alex! I'm still waiting for those yellow zoas that you were out of stock on last time.


They are ready from long ago I was waiting for you o come by now they have grown 3 new heads since then


----------

